# Burglary



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

I never thought I would be writing this thread, anyway here goes:

It’s been a week since I returned from Asia visiting family. Before leaving did all the normal things to secure my property. Locked every internal door, secured all windows, left lights on, secured valuables in the bedroom safe etc etc.
On my return the first thing I noticed from the driveway was the lights had been switched off inside the house. My wife was first to enter the property, next thing my wife came running out screaming … Inside every door had been broken into, every room ransacked, all of our possessions missing. The only thing they had not removed was the kitchen sink literally. 

The thief’s had managed to open the kitchen window and got in that way. In total including the jewellery, the value came to nearly Two Million Euros. The house I was leasing with an option to buy and unfortunately the Insurance did not cover for valuables.

I spent two hours with the Police Forensic convincing them that the point of entry was the kitchen window. Apart from a few chisel marks on the outside window frame, there was no other visual damage to the double glazed window.

Subsequent inspection by a Security Consultant, found he could forcibly open the window using a crow bar in less than a minute. Turns out the windows fitted are the same windows that have been banned by the Insurance Companies back in the UK.

*MAYBE THIS WOULD BE A GOOD TIME FOR EVERYONE READING THIS POST TO WARN OTHERS TO CHECK THERE PROPERTY AND IF THEY HAVE DOUBLE OR SINGLE GLAZED WINDOWS THAT OPEN OUTWARD AND SIDEWAYS TO HAVE THEM MODIFIED OR SECURITY BARS FITTED.

THERE IS A DESIGN FAULT WITH THE LOCKING MECHANISM. TO HAVE THE WINDOWS OPEN IN BOTH DIRECTIONS THE MANUFACTURE HAS HAD LEAVE OUT THE CENTRAL PILLAR LOCKING BARS. HAVE A LOOK NEXT TIME WHEN YOU CLOSE YOUR WINDOW, CHECK IF THE MAIN WINDOW LATCH LOCKS INTO A CORRESPONDING LOCKING LATCH ON THE UPRIGHT CENTRALISED PILLAR OF THE WINDOW FRAME. 

I CAN GUARANTEE YOU 99.99% CERTAINTY THE LOCKING LATCH IS MISSING. ALL THAT IS KEEPING THE THIEF’S OUT ARE TWO SMALL LOCKING LATCHES ON THE BOTTOM PILLAR AND TOP, WHICH CAN BE FORCED OPEN IN LESS THAT SIXTY SECONDS.*
I first came to Cyprus during my military service; it was extended because of the ensuing war that took place. Since then I have been often to Cyprus and I could never envisage the crime rate that is currently taking place here. I live in Ayia Napa, which in the last 30 days has had two robberies and six burglaries. Without pointing the finger, it hasn’t helped matters with the deluge of new Europeans that are now able to travel freely in the European community.

The Police try their best, but they are overwhelmed with the crime that is taking place. The Forensic Team spent two days at my house. There is only one DNA Forensic Lab in the whole of Cyprus and the waiting time for results on average is three months. By that time the perpetrators are long gone, my guess the northern borders are a haven of activities.

So if anyone reading this post hears about anyone trying sell TV’s, Computers, Laptops, DVD’s, Computer Wide Monitor Screens, Electronic Games, PSP’s, Nintendo Wi, Louis Vuitton Bags/Handbags Ten in total from my wife’s collection. Jewellery, Watches, Apple i Phone (pink), Apple Touch Pod 64mb, my diamond ring 9.99 crt which has a current replacement value of €1,742,694, so this item alone has been a big financial loss - since the Insurance Policy on the house has a max value of €36,000.

So I have decided Cyprus currently is not a safe haven for families with kids. I am now relocating my family back to the UK. One big blessing which I thank God for, I normally go on these overseas trips without the family. This time we decided to make it a family holiday and visit family and friends. God only knows what could of happened if my wife and kids were alone in the house. Given the pattern of recent burglaries, these bas***ds are very ruthless.

Once again .. A friendly reminder .. Check the security of your doors, windows … etc .. If you came over here to Ayia Napa and see the precautions home owners are taking, it’s like Fort Knox ..

Good luck to you all I bid farwell to you all very soon. If anyone is looking to buy two beautiful woven rugs (very large and heavy), less than 4 months old, your welcome to make me an offer I will send pics to any one interested.

regards .. Robert


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about your misfortunes Robert.
I don't know if the Ayia Napa area is worse than other parts because we don't hear of many burglaries in the Paphos area but it is fact that crime is on the increase due to so many Eastern europeans and Pontiacs who lost their jobs in the construction industry in the past two years.
We did have a spate of break ins in our area last year but the perpetrators were very quickly caught due to keen eyes locals keeping a look out for suspicious characters. It turned out they were Syrians and once caught they were deported very quickly and there have been no more break ins since.
At least here if foreigners are caught committing crime they are deported once they have served their time unlike the UK where they are released back into the community to carry on. 
I still feel much safer here than I did in the UK but I suppose if ever we were burgled I might feel differently.

Good luck for the future.

Veronica


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I am sorry to hear about your misfortunes Robert.
> I don't know if the Ayia Napa area is worse than other parts because we don't hear of many burglaries in the Paphos area but it is fact that crime is on the increase due to so many Eastern europeans and Pontiacs who lost their jobs in the construction industry in the past two years.
> We did have a spate of break ins in our area last year but the perpetrators were very quickly caught due to keen eyes locals keeping a look out for suspicious characters. It turned out they were Syrians and once caught they were deported very quickly and there have been no more break ins since.
> At least here if foreigners are caught committing crime they are deported once they have served their time unlike the UK where they are released back into the community to carry on.
> ...



Thank you Veronica for words of comfort, unfortunately your comments are right. Here in Ayia Napa on Nissi Avenue the Gypsies are out in force begging in the street. Gone are the days you could leave your property open, nowdays its Window Bars, CCTV, Wireless Alarms, Guard Dogs and House Caretakers when holidays are taken .. 

Anyway I can't stress enough .. anyone reading this thread .. please check the security of your windows and doors .. It took less than a minute to force entry through my kitchen window.

take care


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I can't picture the type of windows you have described. They certainlydon't sound like anything I have seen and being in the property industry I go into a lot of houses. 
Do you have pictures of these windows that you could post here?


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I can't picture the type of windows you have described. They certainlydon't sound like anything I have seen and being in the property industry I go into a lot of houses.
> Do you have pictures of these windows that you could post here?



I'll get püictures pposted later today or 1st thing in the morning


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

avington said:


> I'll get püictures pposted later today or 1st thing in the morning


Thanks, it would be helpful if people know exactly the sort of windows you are talking about so that they can do something to make them more secure if they have them.

Veronica


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

That's horrible, and if they can so easily make 2 million euros without getting caught then cyprus could become a safe-heaven for criminals.

I dunno if UK is that much safer, I just moved here from UK and even on the day I was moving out my neibours peaked out of their door and stole one of my boxes when I was carrying them down one by one to ground floor!
(tho luckily I noticed the box was missing and without a doubt in my mind I went straight to the polish living in my apartment building, they pretended like they weren't home when I knocked for 5 minutes but I could smell their cigarret smoke from inside so knowing that they were home but not opening ment I could be 100% sure so I unpacked my samuraj sword and started kicking in their door and then they opened kindly explaining they thought I was putting out stuff for the trash, yeah right..)

HOWEVER, my impression of UK crime is that it's mostly neds who wants cash, cigarrets & alcohol, I friend of mine was broken into and on one table was his camera and his roommates cigarets, they took the cigarrets (most likely because they couldn't bother finding or ordering the charger for the camera) 

What you were describing there is very serious crime, and that's a whole other danger, 
in theory it shouldn't be difficult to catch them because if they crack down on black markets then ppl wouldn't steal misc-things, but yeah I can imagine the police here is just not prepared for something like this.

I can only see this getting worse and worse in the future..
It doesn't affect my personal choice of staying in cyprus because I live minimalistic and trying to steal my laptop would be like stealing a cub from a mother bear, but I understand that after a certain age and when you own your property you want to and should be able to decorate with whatever property you want inside your own locked home without having to worry about it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

In the Uk you get stabbed for your mobile phone. At one time you heard of another death by stabbing every week, usually teenagers. At least that sort of thing dosnt happen here. 
I feel safe walking through the streets on my own here. if I see agroup of youths I don't feel I have to cross the road to get away from them. Seeing a group of youths standing around in the UK used to make me feel very nervous.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

haha yeah I noticed that as well, I just moved here and I was walking 1 hour walk to cytaoffice but instead of the main road I just zigzagged throught smaller residental roads with my tourist map through very local neighberhoods where ppl just looked at me like I had a stamp on my foreground saying "lost tourist", 
anyway so on the street was a gang of 5 youths and I clearly assumed they would make some wiseass remark (doesn't bother me much) because if you walk alone on a empty street past 5 youths in UK who just hanging around on the kerb really every single time they would say something, even if just a loud "AGH!" if they can't think of anything to say,
so I walked past them and everyone was jsut staring at me and one said "hi" and I said "hi" back and then I walked past and after a while I thought to myself "wait.. that's all?"


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

NiklasB said:


> haha yeah I noticed that as well, I just moved here and I was walking 1 hour walk to cytaoffice but instead of the main road I just zigzagged throught smaller residental roads with my tourist map through very local neighberhoods where ppl just looked at me like I had a stamp on my foreground saying "lost tourist",
> anyway so on the street was a gang of 5 youths and I clearly assumed they would make some wiseass remark (doesn't bother me much) because if you walk alone on a empty street past 5 youths in UK who just hanging around on the kerb really every single time they would say something, even if just a loud "AGH!" if they can't think of anything to say,
> so I walked past them and everyone was jsut staring at me and one said "hi" and I said "hi" back and then I walked past and after a while I thought to myself "wait.. that's all?"


Sadly in this modern age of mass media hype many people become quite justibly so, very paranoid that every group of youths are out to mug them. Heaven forbid if they are wearing a hoody! Living in the country is yes a little different to the big city but most will acknowledge you with a 'hi' even if a bit surprised that you actually spoke to them. Sadly in my job I tend to see only the worst in people and most acquisitive crime is drug related and the offenders are
mostly known to us. Nationally burglary and violent crime rates are reducing. A lot of hard work is going on especially in Leicestershire in working with known offenders when they are released into the community (even if its only to ensure they know we are watching them) with positive results.
Burglary crime is a sad and invasive crime of peoples personal and private space and the chances are that unless you take steps to secure your home you are more than likely to be burgled again, especially about the time you have just replaced the goods stolen.
Whilst the Cypriot police may have time on their hands to investigate a crime, unfortunately they lack the investigative experience enjoyed (if thats the right word) here in the UK. As for DNA samples thats only as good as the suspects you have or are lucky to apprehend. Times are hard and likely to get harder and as the first posting suggests whilst Cyprus does remain a low crime area its important to not get too complacent with respect to ensuring homes are left secure. Burglar alarms are only as good as the people prepared to respond to them no matter where you live, so ensuring external windows and doors are adequately secure is of a higher importance and the locking of internal doors may lead to far greater damage than if they are unlocked.
If I could speak Greek I think I could teach the local police a thing or two. I suppose the only good news if any, is that finally the police may stop persecuting the ex pat motorists and start to get into the neighbourhoods and be more of a deterrant ~ what next Neighbourhood Watch? Chris


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Dennis and I were saying only today that they could do with recruiting a load of traffic police and sending them for training in the UK . Then let them loose on the idiot drivers here. They would make a fortune for the government in fines and maybe the standard of driving would improve and accidents rates fall.
Although the crime rate is lower than a lot of other european countries the road accident rate is higher.


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

COuld anyone have known about the ring worth 1.5mil? Chances are it is someone you know (or related to a cleaner or something).. 1.5mil is a huge amount of cash and im sorry for your loss. If it were me i would have had it in a bank safe box and had a cubiczerconia copy made for daily usage. The thought of all that cash sitting there in an empty house is quite a motivation. 

Still at least it will be noticable when someone tries to sell it in Cy.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

voltron said:


> COuld anyone have known about the ring worth 1.5mil? Chances are it is someone you know (or related to a cleaner or something).. 1.5mil is a huge amount of cash and im sorry for your loss. If it were me i would have had it in a bank safe box and had a cubiczerconia copy made for daily usage. The thought of all that cash sitting there in an empty house is quite a motivation.
> 
> Still at least it will be noticable when someone tries to sell it in Cy.


I don't often agree with things you say Voltron but I have to admit that the thought occurred to me that anyone in their right mind would not leave such a valuable item of jewellery in an empty house. (sorry avington)
As for anyone trying to sell it in Cyprus I would think they would take it out of the country to sell it.

Veronica


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

*Photos of the Window*

As requested photos of the Window - the other comments and criticism I will respon to shortly


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

*Burglary Comments & Criticism*



avington said:


> As requested photos of the Window - the other comments and criticism I will respon to shortly





I am well known in the area, when you drive a very flash car (only one in Cyprus) unfortunately I guess it brings you to the attention of the undesirables.

I purchased the stone about 15 – 20 years ago. I paid a lot of money for it, but nothing like what the current value of the stone today. The jeweller in NY are very very professional, they had the photo of the stone with all dimensions and description. They have now circulated to their network which covers diamond dealers worldwide. I have also been to see the top jeweller’s here in Cyprus and given all a photo of the stone. So keeping my fingers crossed it should appear on the market sometime in the future.

The area I leased the property in is nicknamed millionaire’s row, villas unfortunately label the occupiers “$$$$$$$” 

I believe I took every precaution when we left for a holiday to Asia. I disagree with one of the previous comments (locking internal doors causes more damage). These doors were made of high density mahogany, double latched locks. Anything that deters a thief is well worth doing, unfortunately in my case I believe the thief’s had inside information that I was going to away for a month so they had all the time to do what they did. They even slept at my home, ate all the food that was available in the freezer and fridge, even emptying the drinks cooler and the drinks cabinet. Police are following up on those lines re inside information.

What I hadn’t planned on was the poor quality of the locks on the double glazed windows. They cost a lot of money to install, a British Company came over to install them, but this was 5 years ago and times have changed in regards security. Because the type of window opens in both directions, sideways and downwards, to make this happen there is a price to pay in regards the window lock. Normal window operation you would have the lock on the upright pillar of the window, the windows fitted does not have this. The only lock to the window is at the top and bottom of the frame, and as demonstrated by a security consultant that inspected the windows afterwards, he could force entry in less than one minute.

I have posted some photos of what I am trying to explain, in case there is some confusion. I am 99.99% sure anyone with double glazing in Cyprus has these types of windows. I have been reliably informed; insurance companies in the UK will not pay out on insurance claims if forcibly entries to property have been made via similar windows.

Robert

Ps: The choice of taking my ring to Asia or leaving it in a safe in my home in Cyprus, was a no brainer decision. For someone who has travelled many times to Asia and know the risk of “snatchers” robbers etc, it never crossed my mind that the risk here in Cyprus was greater than Malaysia / Indonesia / Singapore / Manila.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I do know this type of window, I know t hem as tilt and t urn so didnt recognise your description of them. I am amazed that they are so easy to break into as I always thought they were very secure.
We don't have this type but I hope anyone who has sees this thread and does something to make theirs more secure.
One developer we work with uses them in his more expensive houses.


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

*Windows*



Veronica said:


> I do know this type of window, I know t hem as tilt and t urn so didnt recognise your description of them. I am amazed that they are so easy to break into as I always thought they were very secure.
> We don't have this type but I hope anyone who has sees this thread and does something to make theirs more secure.
> One developer we work with uses them in his more expensive houses.





I guess you will be in touch with your developer, if he wants a demonstration how easy it is to force the windows open without *ANY* damage to the locking mechanism feel free contact me and I will have the security guy pop over and give a demo.

The excessive marks you see on my window, is an indication of amateurs attempt to break in. The security consultant explained to me if you know where to put the crowbar it takes less than a minute, which he duly showed me ... approx 40secs to force entry and of course because the window pane is intact and the burglar can lock the window from inside, anyone checking from outside would assume an attempt was made but no one got entry. In reality the burglars are most probably inside as was proven in my case ... scary thing if you live alone and you come back to find them in your home ..


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

avington said:


> I guess you will be in touch with your developer, if he wants a demonstration how easy it is to force the windows open without *ANY* damage to the locking mechanism feel free contact me and I will have the security guy pop over and give a demo.
> 
> The excessive marks you see on my window, is an indication of amateurs attempt to break in. The security consultant explained to me if you know where to put the crowbar it takes less than a minute, which he duly showed me ... approx 40secs to force entry and of course because the window pane is intact and the burglar can lock the window from inside, anyone checking from outside would assume an attempt was made but no one got entry. In reality the burglars are most probably inside as was proven in my case ... scary thing if you live alone and you come back to find them in your home ..


I will tell the developer about the problem as he thinks these windows are very secure. They are very expensive and he prides himself on the best quality of fittings in the houses he builds so he will want to know about this.
Is there a way to make these windows more secure?


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I will tell the developer about the problem as he thinks these windows are very secure. They are very expensive and he prides himself on the best quality of fittings in the houses he builds so he will want to know about this.
> Is there a way to make these windows more secure?



Yes you cancel the tilt action, fit a receiver lock to the upright frame of the window, then when you close the window hey presto the locking mechanism locks into the receiver on the frame ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

avington said:


> Yes you cancel the tilt action, fit a receiver lock to the upright frame of the window, then when you close the window hey presto the locking mechanism locks into the receiver on the frame ...


Thanks for that, I will pass that onto the developer.


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Thanks for that, I will pass that onto the developer.


we should get a patent for the fix or a reward for our suggestion hmmm maybe not :juggle:


----------



## Dave&Moira (Jul 24, 2010)

*Was alarm system armed?*

my diamond ring 9.99 crt which has a current replacement value of €1,742,694,

Knowing I had a ring worth €1,742,694 and total contents of $2,000,000+ alarm system even if house was leased would have been a must.


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

*Reply To Various Comments*



Dave&Moira said:


> my diamond ring 9.99 crt which has a current replacement value of €1,742,694,
> 
> Knowing I had a ring worth €1,742,694 and total contents of $2,000,000+ alarm system even if house was leased would have been a must.



Yes there was an alarm fitted and as anyone in the business will tell you, deterrent yes… to a professional it's informs the thief there’s money there ... they can quickly disable the system.. even had cameras ... but as usual the thief’s knew this also so masks were the garb and they wore latex gloves so no finger prints .. Only hope I have is the DNA but as I explained might take max 3 months to process.. By then long gone back over border north of the country...

And now the One Million Dollar question ... when I originally purchased the stone.. in fact two identical stones, one which my wife has in a bank in UK. The price I paid was only $250K for the two stones. It's been over 15 years since I purchased them, never entered my head to get them appraised .. As far as I was concerned I was wearing a $125K ring. I have personal insurance and insurance from my bank which covers all my personal effects while I am abroad.

The real value of my diamond ring only came to light when I asked my original jeweller in the states, to send me a quotation for a similar stone. What I hadn't planned on was that over the years my particular stone and size and quality and clarity and cut, the value had gone through the roof so to speak.

*Since I had not kept up with current values by having an up to date appraisal all I will receive is the sum I originally paid. But there is an adage in all this ... If I am not able to afford the loss of my ring - then I shouldn't be wearing it.*

Like I said previously, the risks of taking my ring to Asia far outweighed the risk of leaving it at my home in Cyprus of which the property is circumvented on both sides by neighbours and having the security lights on 24hrs day with all the other security measures in place, never in my wildest dreams did I think the thief’s could spend days at the property without even a hint something was going on for my neighbours to notice. I had even a gardener call twice a week; next door to me was the community swimming pool. It's not as if I was living in the mountains, I had neighbours who apparently heard noises, but as current neighbours lifestyle goes, did not bother to investigate. Even the neighbour directly opposite me went on holiday for a week, only to come back and find her home had been broken into.

I accept criticism when it’s due … I’m not hear for a peeing contest, I’m trying to inform that it could happen to anyone since Cyprus have opened its border to the European Community.

Is anyone able to calculate how many visitors are now living in Cyprus permanently? The general consensus there is approximately 1.1 million +/-2% permanent residence in Cyprus in 2009. Today’s estimates vary from 3 to 5 million people, depending on which census figures you believe. 

You can quote the same ratio of figures in any development country since Romania and Bulgaria joined the EU in January 2007. UK been a prime example how the expanding European Community has affected the infrastructure of the Country.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Burglary Thread*



Veronica said:


> Thanks for that, I will pass that onto the developer.


Hi Veronica,
What 'avington' says makes good sense and reduces the cost of replacement.
I'm aware of these windows and they were originally made to be fitted on first floor windows and above to assist escape in case of fire as well as having the practical advantage of being able to clean the exterior glass, saving the use of a ladder.
To conclude we should thank 'avington' for his advice and as he said from the outset his intention with his original thread to save others from suffering a similiar sad and intrusive experience.
Regards
Chris


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Hi Veronica,
> What 'avington' says makes good sense and reduces the cost of replacement.
> I'm aware of these windows and they were originally made to be fitted on first floor windows and above to assist escape in case of fire as well as having the practical advantage of being able to clean the exterior glass, saving the use of a ladder.
> To conclude we should thank 'avington' for his advice and as he said from the outset his intention with his original thread to save others from suffering a similiar sad and intrusive experience.
> ...



Thank you Chris :clap2: I was very surprised to read so many negative comments - the more I read the replies the more I was sure I had made a mistake and was on facebook!

Anyway I hope the info I have posted will inform others to be vigilant in future. I was very surprised when I checked the security of the windows. These are the same windows that are outlawed by Insurance Companies in the UK if they are fitted on the ground floor. My home in the UK was modified so that I could have Insurance Cover.

Once again thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

avington I think when you talked about the number of burglaries in the Ayia Napa area and everyone putting bars at the windows and burglar alarms those of us who live in the paphos area were a bit shocked. 
It sounds as though that part of the island has a higher crime rate than this area but it does set us to thinking that it could spread and therefore we should all make sure that our homes are secure when we are not there.
Perhaps we have all become complacent as Cyprus has a reputation for having the lowest crime rate in Europe, and certainly that reputation was deserved in the past. Unfortunately since becoming part of the EU the flood gates have opened to allow foreign workers who will work for peanuts into the country. When they lose their jobs they often don't return home but melt into the background and turn to crime to live. Most break ins are committed by foreign workers not Cypriots.
So far in the Paphos area we don't have that many break ins so we havn't had to give security a great deal of thought but I for one will be looking at how we can secure our home against intruders.
Thanks for the warning, I hope people will take notice of it.
It is just such a shame that this has soured your experience of Cyprus and that you feel the need to leave as a result.

Kind regards
Veronica


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

Veronica said:


> avington I think when you talked about the number of burglaries in the Ayia Napa area and everyone putting bars at the windows and burglar alarms those of us who live in the paphos area were a bit shocked.
> It sounds as though that part of the island has a higher crime rate than this area but it does set us to thinking that it could spread and therefore we should all make sure that our homes are secure when we are not there.
> Perhaps we have all become complacent as Cyprus has a reputation for having the lowest crime rate in Europe, and certainly that reputation was deserved in the past. Unfortunately since becoming part of the EU the flood gates have opened to allow foreign workers who will work for peanuts into the country. When they lose their jobs they often don't return home but melt into the background and turn to crime to live. Most break ins are committed by foreign workers not Cypriots.
> So far in the Paphos area we don't have that many break ins so we havn't had to give security a great deal of thought but I for one will be looking at how we can secure our home against intruders.
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

No I didn't miss it avington.
What I said though was that Cyprus has a reputation for having the lowest crime figures in Europe. In fact when we came the statistics showed that. I also said though that now we are in the EU with so many imigrants the situation is likely to change.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I was very surprised to hear that even if you install those outside shatters houses have here, they do absolutely nothing for security, they only protect you from the sun.

On the issue of other Europeans coming here, a few months ago we had our flight from Vienna canceled and forced to travel via Romania. As soon as we arrived it was as if we were in the twilight zone, on the flight from Romania to Cyprus the flight was full of gypsies and would be ******s, I would feel must safer walking around any part of Harlem at night that I did in that flight.


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

*Update*

[/B]


theresoon said:


> I was very surprised to hear that even if you install those outside shatters houses have here, they do absolutely nothing for security, they only protect you from the sun.
> 
> On the issue of other Europeans coming here, a few months ago we had our flight from Vienna canceled and forced to travel via Romania. As soon as we arrived it was as if we were in the twilight zone, on the flight from Romania to Cyprus the flight was full of gypsies and would be ******s, I would feel must safer walking around any part of Harlem at night that I did in that flight.



******************************​

Hopefully in the next 72hrs there should be *new developments *as to suspects, can't say much at the moment suffice to say I have always believed who ever robbed the house knew a lot about my circumstances and how much valuables me and my family had here. Can't give away any secrets now just in case the robbers are privy to this forum - don't want pre-warn them what going happen next.

This was never about money; I had already accepted I had lost the diamond ring. The only Insurance value my Insurance was prepared to accept was my original price I had paid for the stone. 

As everyone should be aware, Insurance Companies have strict protocols, and since I had not had the ring appraised on an annual basis as recommended, I will have to suffer the loss as to current value.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

avington said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> ******************************​
> ...


I hope you have a satifcatory outcome Avington Please keep us posted.


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I hope you have a satifcatory outcome Avington Please keep us posted.



Thank you Veronica


----------

